# Dudas antena Gray-Hoverman



## R-Mario (Jul 8, 2013)

QUe tal buen dia al todos, esta ves con la duda de las ya famosa (o parece ser que no tanto) antena Gray-Hoverman, tengo muchas ganas de armar uno de los planos que andan por ahi, mas especificamente la de la imagen adjunta.

La verdad no he encontrado mucha informacion sobre esta antena, mas alla de la historia de la misma, pero muy poco respecto a su funcionamiento.

Alguien con paciencia que me pueda explicar, como y que tal funciona para TV abierta.

He visto tantisismas antenas en tiendas y en internet que al final ya ni se puede elegir una.

Saludos de Mexico ...


Ha perdon por el titulo pero el nuevo modelo que pusieron para hacer preguntas no me gusto y bueno pues no me percate del titulo hasta ahora


----------



## elmo2 (Jul 9, 2013)

yo no soy experto en antenas pero tambien estuve investigando sobre antenas para tv abierta cuando empezo esto de la tdt...

en este link hay buena info sobre la antena gray-hoverman: http://www.digitalhome.ca/ota/superantenna/design.htm que creo que el diseño que adjuntas viene de esa pagina...

bueno en esa pagina se menciona que la antena tiene buena recepcion de las señales de antenas transmisoras instaladas hasta 100 km de distancia, este es un dato muy importante porque te da una mejor idea del desempeño de la antena para tu situacion particular, a diferencia del valor de la ganancia que normalmente especifican...

segun la informacion que lei de varios lugares, esta es de las antenas de mejor recepcion para la tv abierta...
solo una aclaracion, el diseño que adjuntas es de una antena direccional, asi que va a tener recepcion de las señales solo desde "el frente" de la antena, asi que si las transmisoras de tv no estan localizadas hacia una misma direccion, vas a tener que usar una antena bidireccional o una omnidireccional...(una prueba que puedes hacer es quitarle el reflector a esta antena para que sea bidireccional aunque pierde ganancia)...

esta antena yo no la probe, por la razon de que necesitaba una antena exterior y se me complicaba conseguir el alambre rigido para los elementos activos de la antena (dada su longitud y de que son dos elementos activos) (en realidad no lo quise comprar)...

yo me decidi por armar la antena "4 bay bow tie" (que es un arreglo de cuatro antenas "corbata de moño" para sumar la ganancia de las cuatro antenas), ya que los elementos activos son mas pequeños y mas faciles de conseguir (use ganchos de alambre para la ropa)...

los planos de la antena que arme estan en este link: http://tecnotuber.blogspot.mx/2011/10/como-hacer-una-antena-para-captar.html y el autor del tema esta precisamente en Mexico (asi como tu)...

en mi caso, de recibir 35 a 65 % de señal en los canales digitales, con esta antena estoy recibiendo 80 a 95 % de señal...

espero que te sirvan mis comentarios...

saludos...


----------

